# Post your favorite mounts!



## HawgHunterMK (Jan 31, 2011)

Tryin to get some mount ideas. Post a pic of your favorite mount


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 10, 2011)

Go to www.birdmanstudios.com and you'll get plenty of ideas.  You can even print out the picture of the one you like and hand it to your taxidermist and say "Here, this is exactly what I want."


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 10, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Go to www.birdmanstudios.com and you'll get plenty of ideas.  You can even print out the picture of the one you like and hand it to your taxidermist and say "Here, this is exactly what I want."



That's killer


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is some Ideas:
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 10, 2011)

Some more, I hope this will give you some Ideas.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice mounts!


----------



## Double J (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is one of mine done by Chris Fortner.  I built the base for it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a pintail I got a while ago,








Dropped off the can drake with the white patch on its head (flying left) and a buffie drake the wife took (table mount) the other day.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 11, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Go to www.birdmanstudios.com and you'll get plenty of ideas.  You can even print out the picture of the one you like and hand it to your taxidermist and say "Here, this is exactly what I want."



Good luck getting most taxidermist to mount them as good as this guy ! I have killed almost every species that flies in North America and havent had many mounted because most turn out looking like " Daffey " with a wire run down his throat . All I can say is Wow !


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is one guy out of VA, not the one I used, but have a lot of friends that use him.

http://www.tailfeatherstaxidermy.com/


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 11, 2011)

Here are a few of mine. Hope they don't look like a wire was run down their throat.


----------



## gsubo (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's two more I just did this week. One was just a hoodie i wanted to do my first standing mount on and one was a wood duck drake in perfect shape that my buddie wanted me to try for him. Both these birds came out pretty good.  Birdman studios is a great reference site for sure for poses. I still have a little touchup and tweaking to do to these one they dry.


----------



## death-from-above (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are a few that I think are pretty good...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey those look good, At first I thought that hoodie had a bandaid till I read you post. 
good Job
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 12, 2011)

florida boy said:


> Good luck getting most taxidermist to mount them as good as this guy ! I have killed almost every species that flies in North America and havent had many mounted because most turn out looking like " Daffey " with a wire run down his throat . All I can say is Wow !



A good taxidermist is worth the extra money.  Too many average guys out there who put out average mounts.  My taxidermist is a little known guy  in Vidalia who has won a ton of awards and competitions for his work.  He has a good base of clients and doesn't take on new customers unless they know an existing customer.  

There are plenty of high quality taxidermists in the state.  I would ask around on that forum to find some.  Most of the really good ones have won awards for their work.  you just have to ask.

Here is one of mine that I love.


----------



## jaydubya79 (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out the album on my page there are a few on there.


----------



## joctaylor (Feb 18, 2011)

*two of my favorites*

two of my favorites done by a shop here in brunswick


----------



## Rich M (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm very picky and if it isn't a completely natural pose, looking alive, then it is not up to my standard.  Nothing personal.  Artism and creativity are not included in my critique.  Either it is like a real bird or it aint, simple.

Birdman and a select few others produce some amazingly "alive" mounts and should be used over the local Joe who does deer heads for a living.  Some of those Joe's do okay work and every now and again turn out a great duck or goose.  Most do not.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2011)

I just can't see how 650 bucks is that much better than the joes do tho.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 19, 2011)

Never sent a bird to him, but Birdman's rate on ducks is very competitive with most local taxidermists...$280/bird isn't bad at all for the quality of work in those mounts.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 19, 2011)

Roger Browning in Lakeland, Ga. is hard to beat.  He is slow but every bird he does is out of this world.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 20, 2011)

My taxidermist is 200 bucks and does a very good job, I'm picky about my ducks and if they don't look good then I don't go back.


----------



## mkinna1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been doing mine myself and it didnt take long till they started looking a lot better than most "pros"......


----------

